# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Killifish >  Some new images

## CM Media

_Austrolebias nigripinnis_ Villa Soriano 


I receive the NGP eggs a few months back and I manage to spawn this cute little black pearl fish.  :Wink:  When I receive the eggs, it was labeled by the breeder as eggs collected from F1 parents. Now, I've being collecting eggs everyweek and chance is I be able to get them well establish locally in the near future.


_Simpsonichthys whitei_ Cabo Frio (Albino)


I receive this fish as eggs from a breeder in Breasil and the grow extremely huge. The males in my breeding group has attain the size of around 8cm.  :Confused:  This fish is not recommended for those who has small tanks. I'm using a 45cm by 45cm tanks setup to spawn them in group.




_Nothobranchius sp. aff. rubripinnis_ Lisinjiri River Tan 97/27


This is one of my favourite _Nothobranchius_
I bought the eggs from someone in Germany. The sex ratio incline more towards males and you hardly have enough females to carry on the next generation. I lost my fist lot a year ago due to zero females from a group of 50 fishes.

----------


## timebomb

Lovely fish, Au. Did you manage to breed the _Simpsonichthys whitei_? I couldn't get them to lay eggs when I had them. 

Seeing how beautiful the fish are, I just hope there are enough hobbyists here to keep the species going. It's been more than a year since the forum started but we found so few who are genuinely interested. 

Come on guys/gals. Can't you see how lovely the fish are? Where are you?
Offer to buy the eggs from Au before the species disappears. 

Loh K L

----------


## Shae

I wish we had killies like that here  :Sad:  


Shae

----------

